# Pro Wings for a ATV Plow



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I started this project Kinda Down scale of the Western Wings
My blade is 48'' and needs to be little longer and thought a wing angle 30 degrees would help hold snow and help from loosing snow when it was windrowing
So far only made one side tonite Going do other side tomorrow Here some pics of it 
Started to make it bolt on the backside but after getting closer being done I changed my mind and going mount in front side Snow flow will be smoother


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here last pic for tonite


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

So far its only 4 lbs of weight


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looking good so far.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cool! I like to make things too!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Got the other side done and ready mount new cutting edge and the rubber for bottom on the wings O yes put final coat of paint on


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here it is Its done and ready for the season I hope my sidewalk guy likes it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I made the 48'' blade in to 58'' blade with 30 degree wings


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice. was just thinking of this the other day while looking at my atv plow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tjjn06;1366529 said:


> very nice. was just thinking of this the other day while looking at my atv plow.


I dont know how well they will work Got be better then a open blade 
Showed few people and they want set for there plow So I making some more I have 2 orders to make


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

flatlander42;1364408 said:


> Cool! I like to make things too!


Thanks I make lot things from antlers now getting into metal fab


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I need to fab some wings up for my blade.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1380967 said:


> I need to fab some wings up for my blade.


Fun to make just waiting to test them out
I have 2 other sets to make But I told the 2 guys I wont sell them till I know mine works I might change something


----------

